# Anyone gonna brave it tommorow?



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We are gonna plan on a beating and go anyway.. should be out around the nipple area.. anyone else gonna go? Calling 5-6 but we are hoping for better..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You shitting us, right? 20 knots wind.... I fish to have fun, not to get my teeth knocked out...


----------



## phillja (Oct 1, 2007)

We cancelled a deep water charter due to the seas. We discussed it with the clients, but did tell them we'd be knocking each other over all throughout the trip and it'd take alot longer to get there and back which cuts into fishing time. Good luck to you if you go. Keep safe!!

Andy

Bone Collector Charters


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

No I'm not shitting you.. I know it will be a bit of beating but plan to troll down sea and come in p-cola pass for the ride back... sometimes you just have the itch so bad that you have t scratch it... besides.. the weather man is not real reliable so hoping for better than 5-6 foot. Anyway if anyone else is a gutton for punishment we'll be out there on 68 or 16.. Tunnel Vision..

Oh and Downtime.. a bad day being tossed around on the water is sometimes better than the feeling one gets from a weekend of crown drinking!:hotsun


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well good luck and be safe. These are conditions that cure the "itch" with a "break"...


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

haha.. you may be right..


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sherman Cove this AM (Sat) 26 foot boat went out at 6 AM real hardcore fisherman. They returned at 7 Am way too rough. Just letting you know probably be about the same tomorrow. Be careful. sick


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.. I assure you we won't push it past the point of unsafe..but the cat runs pretty good in rough stuff and if we can troll down sea it shouldnt be too bad.. if it is we'll call it. I ran out today for a bit and the pass was rough but the seas were doable... I'll just hope for the best.. thanks for the info


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (10/6/2007)*You shitting us, right? 20 knots wind.... I fish to have fun, not to get my teeth knocked out...


I have to wonder if we will be seeing a post like 2 weeks ago..."Bad Accident on the Water Today"


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i can tell you that it was 5-7 for sure b/c i was out there. got a sailfish and 1 hoo


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We took a beating all morning in my buddy's 23 Robalo. Alabama Point? Nope, just too big - probably 5-7' just outside the pass (missed the rock's on the way back in though :clap!) . Made our way to Pensacola Pass for awhile and we bobbed around like a cork for an hour or so.

Didn't catch much (i.e. NOTHING WORTH KEEPING); but we did give it a try - live shrimp, live pinfish, cigar minnows, squid, and a few other things. Buddy did snag a a puffer fish right in the A$$ though - that was pretty funny and we got a big laugh out of that. Cold beer back on the way in was very tasty!

Tomorrow's supposed to be just as rough or even rougher - good luck. I'm gonna catch up on the honey-do's!


----------



## Genesis (Oct 1, 2007)

I know GBs ride good in slop but you're likely to get your ass kicked out there.

IMHO that ain't no fun.

Be careful......


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

My oldest son went out today on a charter for a birthday with eleven other pre-teen kids and four adults. He threw up five times and had the craps along with six other kids and two adults. He also had a big hook up and with the puke on his hands the rod slipped and went into the drink!!!:banghead


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Well we went today, and although it was rough I really have to say it was not at all bad.. the fishing was a bit slow. Seas were 4 foot until 20 miles or so, and then there were some 6-7's in there. Got on the troll down sea heading due west.. trolling was actually comfortable. Headed toward the the knuckle, then the flats, enroute to the nipple. About 8:15 we get a knockdown on the port rigger.. hooked up and it was about a 10 lb mahi.. watched him jump into the backside of an aforementioned 6 footer and he never emerged again.. pulled hook. Then the center goes off.. short bit and gone.. both were pink/purple islander bally combos. Another 30 minutes passes and the port rigger pops.. right rigger pops.. left flat.. FISH ON.. small blackfin about 15 lbs.. every other lure was short bit with no hookup. The b\lackfin would prove to be the only thing in the box at the end of the day.. a couple more short bit ballys and that was it. Pointed her into a solid 5 foot head sea at 3pm and was in the home by 430. Seas got better as we neared Destin and it was downright nice near the pass. All in all a great day.. I would do it again.

Sorry the only pics from the day was on taken by my phone and the battery died later in the day.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

went sat. we were the boat that left sherman cove at 6am went to brave the seas but safety was what turned us around , we lost trim tabs about 10mi south of the pass and for us if there is something wrong with the boat on a rough day we turn it around. Made it back to sherman around 930am not 7am. maybe next time>>:reallycrying


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Recess..

Yea I agree with you on the trim tab issue! I ran a Wellcraft 290 coastal with busted tabsback from Homasassa Fla a few weeks ago and got absolutely beat to death in 3-4 footers! At least you tried.. better luck next time!


----------

